
Go 1.5.1 - azylman
https://golang.org/doc/devel/release.html#go1.5.minor
======
anotherevan
So does Go have generics yet, or what? :-^

------
omginternets
Release notes are here:
[https://golang.org/doc/go1.5](https://golang.org/doc/go1.5)

~~~
barsonme
Those are the notes for 1.5

This is the 1.5.1 release which fixes some bugs found in 1.5

